# Husband not as connected with adopted child as with other children



## LovingMom_08

In 2011, when we adopted a 9 month old little boy, who we welcomed delightfully to our family, every person in our family was overjoyed. But when we welcomed our little girl 3 months later, my husband lost the connection he had tried so hard to develop with him, seeing his first daughter being born and becoming so emotionally attached to her. 
Although Christian is very quiet and is developmentally delayed, my husband rarely plays with Christian the way he plays with our 3 1/2 year old twins and 15 mth old daughter. Now being 2 and being able to walk and communicate more, there has been no change in their connection.
Is it normal for fathers to not have the same connection with adopted children than their biological children? How can he develop a connection with our child?


----------

